# my early 80s  tall ross mountain bike



## j69rr (Aug 2, 2013)

Been through a few of these early to mid 80s mountain bikes including Schwinn and Mongoose.
So far I kept this one the longest. I miss that Mongoose.lol
 Thanks
John


----------

